# Removing algae from newly bought plants



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello,
Is there a way to destroy algae that's growing on leafy plants?
I want to get rid of it before I put them in the tank.
It looks like beard algae
Thank you!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I personally use my shrimps to pick off the algae.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

seachem fluorish excel overdose in a container then rinse thoroughly


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Shrimp is coming soon, but meanwhile, what's the prosedure with seachem fluorish thingy?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

fill a fish bag with water, put a capful of fluorish excel in, put the plant in, make sure it's totally underwater, mix, and tie it off and let it sit for a bit until the algae is noticeably dead and flaking off then rinse it with tank water in a bucket and plant it. If the algae isnt falling off after like 2 hours add another capful. Careful not to overdo it though as at high high concentrations you can hurt the plant too.

if it's super soft algae I'd try rubbing it off first and only if that didnt work I'd do fluorish excel. It's a carbon supplement made from some kind of industrial solvent or something.

You can use potassium permanganate too but you're going to have a harder time finding it.

This will clean the plants. Don't ask me about keeping them alive though as I tend to run into trouble at that point.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I do have potassium permanganate! I'll try to search the web for more info.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

The pot. perm. can be found at Wallys under the Jungle brand in I think tablet form.

BTW using a cap as measurement is too vauge and subjective there. The person would have the smallest bottle or the largest bottle of EXCEL. I think teaspoon or mL dropper measurements are better as most poeple have one or both.

I would assume the water in the bag is ~250mL.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> The pot. perm. can be found at Wallys under the Jungle brand in I think tablet form.
> 
> BTW using a cap as measurement is too vauge and subjective there. The person would have the smallest bottle or the largest bottle of EXCEL. I think teaspoon or mL dropper measurements are better as most poeple have one or both.
> 
> I would assume the water in the bag is ~250mL.


HI,
what's Wallys?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mauve said:


> I do have potassium permanganate! I'll try to search the web for more info.


Make a 3% of potassium permanganate. Then, using this 3% solution, add one ounce to every gallon of water in a bucket and soak plants for fifteen to twenty minutes.



mauve said:


> HI,
> what's Wallys?


It is the nickname for Wal Mart.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll just get some of them Neritina zebra snails and keep it natural.


----------

